# Creeeepy name help



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

HELLOOO
right..having a party for my sons 11th its a creepy theme so was going to write the names on the cakes party bags spooookky style  
ie creepy courney scary sam..
but i am stuckereenoo already can you help the name si am stuck on are:
jamie
megan 
dolly
liam
nathan
amy
lucy
hannah
luca
johnny


xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

jamie ~ jeepers creepers Jamie
megan ~ menacing Megan
dolly ~ darstardly/devilish Dolly
liam ~ lethal Liam
nathan ~ 
amy ~ eerie Amy (ok, doesn't begin with an A !)
lucy ~
hannah ~ hair raising Hannah
luca ~
johnny ~ 


Not sure if any of those are any good....can't think of anymore at moment, sorry !


N x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

clever old you!!! ta xxxxxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Jamie - skeleton jamie
Megan - monster megan
Dolly - devil dolly
Liam - graveyard liam
Nathan - nasty nathan
Amy - slimey amy (had a bit of a ring i thought? lol )
Lucy - ghostly lucy
Hannah - witchy hannah
Luca - scarey luca
Jonny - jonny rotten (lol)

goodness that was hard
i couldn't think of many beginning with the same letter
hope you get the names sorted, sounds like a fab party x x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

nasty Nathan
night time Nathan
midnight Nathan
newt's eye Nathan
knee knocking Nathan

Lucy loud scream (might encourage her to do so though!)

Luca long cry
Luca puker (  )

jibbering Johnny

any of those any good?


----------

